# I need the metal foundry presets! Please!!



## chechist (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm sorry for my English... xD I need the basics presets the "the metal foundry". Please help me! ^^.

!!!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 19, 2010)

They're included on install DVDs which you get when you buy it.


----------



## chechist (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought used on ebay. And there came no the presets. Please help me...


----------



## drmosh (Jan 19, 2010)

chechist said:


> I bought used on ebay. And there came no the presets. Please help me...



the presets are always included on the DVDs, there is no way of not installing them


----------



## chechist (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok! perfect solution!


----------



## Zami77 (Jan 19, 2010)

make sure you hve the newest superior drummer, as in the 2.2.1 update ( i think) make an account on the site and download the update.


----------



## btnation (Apr 1, 2010)

couple things.....U have to have an account to use the program ie the serial number/computer id input/auth # that you get from toontrack.com. And yes the user presets are in the update as well midi grooves etc. etc. The Dev kit is Way Sick!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 2, 2010)

you need to be upgraded above version 2.0, then you will see them.

easy way to check is: do you have two kick drums you can use? if not, you need to upgrade


----------



## Insightibanez (Apr 3, 2010)

true that


----------

